# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  IPhone 4s IOs 5.1.1 jailbreak me Absinthe

## hot_prinz

Ka bo kush IPhone 4s IOs 5.1.1 Jailbreak me Absinthen?  :Gjumash:

----------


## iktuus

_http://www.jailbreak-iphone.it/guida...nthe-2-0-5120/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK8_y...eature=related
Me keto dy tutoriale  e bene  nje jailbreak  edhe  nje foshnje_

----------


## hot_prinz

Iktuus, flm dmth., kushtet elementare po i plotesojsha.  :perqeshje: 
Ka ne Absinthe noj Installous si tek Cydia?

----------


## iktuus

> Iktuus, flm dmth., kushtet elementare po i plotesojsha. 
> Ka ne Absinthe noj Installous si tek Cydia?


_Ti  shkarko https://sites.google.com/site/greenp...edirects=0&d=1    Absinthe   dhe  lidh telefonin  me pc,  i  instalon vet aplikacionet, te vura  kastile  nje Video  qe ta  shikosh  si behet,  ndiq  videon  e  youtube  eshte  me praktike_

----------


## hot_prinz

Iktuus cake njo, se u bo  :buzeqeshje: 
Absinthe po e futka Cydien kete se kam dite, edhe deri tani i shkarkova nje kamion app.  :Gjumash: 
Desha ta instaloj edhe Sexy FindIt po spo bon.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## iktuus

Po  tani  nje  reputacion  ketij  Iktuusi  apo  vk  thuj  ti  se  ta zgjidhi  hallin hahahahaha. Bej  shaka

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po per iPhone 4, iOs 5.1.1 b.b 04.12.01 (famekeqja),cfare mund te besh per unlock ? Jailbreak eshte bere,untethered,po unlock :/ ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po kete metoden qe sygjerojne keta te redsnow e ka provuar njeri?
http://www.redsn0w.us/2012/08/unlock...eap-price.html

----------


## francovice

> Po per iPhone 4, iOs 5.1.1 b.b 04.12.01 (famekeqja),cfare mund te besh per unlock ? Jailbreak eshte bere,untethered,po unlock :/ ?


Pervec IMEI Unlock(Factory Unlock) dhe GEVEY SIM nuk ka asnje menyre per te bere unlock 4.12.01 baseband! 

Fatkeqsisht kam nje Iphone 4 ne dore me kete version baseband, i kam provuar te gjitha menyrat pa sukses :/ . Edhe po ti besh downgrade IOS baseband nuk ndryshon. 
Ne nje blog duke kerkuar ne google thoshin se nuk mund te behet unlock 4.12.01 pervec factory unlock dhe te gjitha faqet qe ofronin unlock per kete version ishin thjesht scam.
Mbase gjendet ndonje zgjidhje (falas) se po e perdorim iphone vetem per lojra  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Nje pyetje per kulture te pergjithshme. A eshte vetem ky baseband 4.12.01 qe smund ti besh dot unlock? Po te tjerave i behet? Nese po me cfare programi dhe a eshte programi falas? Gjithashtu sa e lehte eshte per te tjerat per ti bere unlock?

----------


## francovice

Po, 4.12.01 dhe 4.12.08 per momentin nuk u behet unlock! Kurse per baseband e tjera zakonisht funksionon shum mire UltraSn0w + UltraSn0w Fixer i cili shkarkohet nga Cydia!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pervec IMEI Unlock(Factory Unlock) dhe GEVEY SIM nuk ka asnje menyre per te bere unlock 4.12.01 baseband! 
> 
> Fatkeqsisht kam nje Iphone 4 ne dore me kete version baseband, i kam provuar te gjitha menyrat pa sukses :/ . Edhe po ti besh downgrade IOS baseband nuk ndryshon. 
> Ne nje blog duke kerkuar ne google thoshin se nuk mund te behet unlock 4.12.01 pervec factory unlock dhe te gjitha faqet qe ofronin unlock per kete version ishin thjesht scam.
> Mbase gjendet ndonje zgjidhje (falas) se po e perdorim iphone vetem per lojra


Po as Gevey nuk e permban kete baseband,se po ta permbante do ishte goxha zgjidhje e mire derisa ti jepej drejtimi ne nje rruge te asfaltuar ketij bb te mallkuar !




> Nje pyetje per kulture te pergjithshme. A eshte vetem ky baseband 4.12.01 qe smund ti besh dot unlock? Po te tjerave i behet? Nese po me cfare programi dhe a eshte programi falas? Gjithashtu sa e lehte eshte per te tjerat per ti bere unlock?


Po,vec baseband 4.12.01 dhe nje tjeter qe nuk e mbaj mend nuk behen dot unlock.
Te tjerat mund ti besh fare thjesht duke e bere njehere Jailbreak ate iDevice qe ke dhe me pas unlock.

Tutorialet dhe programet per Jailbreak dhe Unlock i ke ketu te gjitha.
http://www.redsn0w.us/

Dhe po,te gjitha programet e nevojshme per jailbreak dhe unlock jane *falas.*

----------


## autotune

unlock vetem nga origjina pra mundesh te provosh nga kompania e cila e ka ba locked iphone.
tjera metoda nuk ka per  BB te rinje.

----------

